# Wire dispenser



## dalafosse (May 16, 2011)

I am in need of a wire dispenser for the 250 ft rolls of romex. I have researched them and not sure which ones are the best for the price. I have even thought of making my own but want something that's going to function correctly. Any advice? Also having a hard time finding distributors that sell them.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

dalafosse said:


> I am in need of a wire dispenser for the 250 ft rolls of romex. I have researched them and not sure which ones are the best for the price. I have even thought of making my own but want something that's going to function correctly. Any advice? Also having a hard time finding distributors that sell them.


Take a look at this site their stuff works great I'm sure you can buy on line as well..

Welcome to the forum....:thumbup:





























































http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/product/15/Wire-Tub


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I use the ones made by Carlon but I'm not sure they're the best. Menards has them up here. I'm not sure 
if Home Cheapo would have them or not.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

wendon said:


> I use the ones made by Carlon but I'm not sure they're the best. Menards has them up here. I'm not sure
> if Home Cheapo would have them or not.



x2 on the Carlon. They are relatively inexpensive and have parts
to either work on the floor or hang from a stud. My local SH, Electrical
Distributors in San Jose sells them. I have seen them at bLowes.

The "hanging" ones e.g. from Rack-a-tiers may or may not work well
in residential construction (I assume that is what the OP is asking about)
depending on the type of framing. E.g. the hanger is not wide enough
so won't work on trusses that are made of 2x4's that are laid on the flat.

I only use 250 foot rolls if I have to, because there's less waste in
1000 foot spools, and prefer a rolling dispenser. I like the EZ-Roll 
from Rack-a-tiers, but it could be more durable.









Guess it's a matter of personal choice.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...would this qualify as a table bender for 3/4" EMT?


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Put 2 nails or screws in 2 studs at an angle. 

Cut a piece of emt >16"

Put emt in spool and set on nails.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

360max said:


> ...would this qualify as a table bender for 3/4" EMT?


:laughing:

Perfect for box offsets....:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

rexowner said:


> x2 on the Carlon. They are relatively inexpensive and have parts
> to either work on the floor or hang from a stud. My local SH, Electrical
> Distributors in San Jose sells them. I have seen them at bLowes.
> 
> ...


I would always use 1000 footers, now as I get older they get too heavy and take up too much room. If I'm doing a new house I will buy them, but those 250's sure are light.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

backstay said:


> I would always use 1000 footers, now as I get older they get too heavy and take up too much room. If I'm doing a new house I will buy them, but those 250's sure are light.


True that this old age crap sucks...:no:


----------



## jarhead0531 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hands down the wire wheel from here

Wire Wheel


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

jarhead0531 said:


> Hands down the wire wheel from here
> 
> Wire Wheel



We used to use those! The Racketeers one is better though.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

dalafosse said:


> I am in need of a wire dispenser for the 250 ft rolls of romex. I have researched them and not sure which ones are the best for the price. I have even thought of making my own but want something that's going to function correctly. Any advice? Also having a hard time finding distributors that sell them.


Welcome to ET.

i use a set of rack a tiers with these from Southwire.


----------



## dalafosse (May 16, 2011)

icefalkon said:


> We used to use those! The Racketeers one is better though.


Which one from rack a tiers?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

3xdad said:


> Welcome to ET.
> 
> i use a set of rack a tiers with these from Southwire.


I had one it worked great till it took a walk with a 250' roll of 10/3 in it.......:furious::furious::furious:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

FastFokker said:


> Put 2 nails or screws in 2 studs at an angle.
> 
> Cut a piece of emt >16"
> 
> Put emt in spool and set on nails.


I don't think this would work very well on a 250 ft roll like the OP said he was using.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

dalafosse said:


> Which one from rack a tiers?


We use the Wire Tub's, Cable Cart, and Spool Max. I don't know about the other products but these have kicked ass for us


----------



## J. Temple (Dec 30, 2011)

We use these:

http://www.gettools.com/index.jsp?p...cess=search&ID=,All.Manufactures,J.K.Products

Some of ours are 15 plus years old and still used almost daily.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

J. Temple said:


> We use these:
> 
> http://www.gettools.com/index.jsp?p...cess=search&ID=,All.Manufactures,J.K.Products
> 
> Some of ours are 15 plus years old and still used almost daily.


That's a nice setup. It "looks" like it can take a beating.


----------



## J. Temple (Dec 30, 2011)

icefalkon said:


> That's a nice setup. It "looks" like it can take a beating.


Yeah, there pretty tuff! No plastic bushings or other parts! They also fold up for easy van storage.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

3xdad said:


> Welcome to ET.
> 
> i use a set of rack a tiers with these from Southwire.


I bought one of these on Ebay for ten bucks. Still had a roll of 10-3 in it.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

See, that's the problem with a LOT of our tools and material these days...it's simply not made as well as it should be made. Hell, one of my Apprentices told me tonight how he dropped his Kliens from the top of a 12' ladder and they landed point down and the jaw broke! Granted he'll get a replacement...but...are you kidding me? That's never happened to me in 26yrs! Lots of guys are complaining how the quality just isn't there anymore. Good to see that at least SOME companies are making stuff to last!


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

rexowner said:


> I only use 250 foot rolls if I have to, because there's less waste in
> 1000 foot spools, and prefer a rolling dispenser. I like the EZ-Roll
> from Rack-a-tiers, but it could be more durable.
> 
> ...


I like this design, made my own though (they wanted $99 for em here). I have no complaints, good for a full set of 300m spools T90, or spools of AC-90, and our nm comes on spools too.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

icefalkon said:


> See, that's the problem with a LOT of our tools and material these days...it's simply not made as well as it should be made. Hell, one of my Apprentices told me tonight how he dropped his Kliens from the top of a 12' ladder and they landed point down and the jaw broke! Granted he'll get a replacement...but...are you kidding me? That's never happened to me in 26yrs! Lots of guys are complaining how the quality just isn't there anymore. Good to see that at least SOME companies are making stuff to last!



I don't want my tools to last. If I tell my wife I need a tool because I want a tool, I get a dirty look. :sneaky2: If I tell her that I need the tool because my old one broke, no dirty look. :icon_wink:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Deep Cover said:


> I don't want my tools to last. If I tell my wife I need a tool because I want a tool, I get a dirty look. :sneaky2: If I tell her that I need the tool because my old one broke, no dirty look. :icon_wink:


Needs are taken care of immediately & wants wait till a birthday. 

My wife never questions me buying tools. 

I never question her buying shoes. Except once, I asked her to remove the store price tag from the heal before she sold it for $1 at a garage sale.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I use one of these, made for central office cross connect wire. Has a brake to stop the reel from spinning when you stop pulling.


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

Go to WalMart's toy section and get a Sit and Spin. May need to look online...
Set it on the ground and put a roll of 12/2 over the middle....as you pull, it spins off.
If it moves, take a piece of plywood, cut into a square just bigger than the round base.
Screw plywood to bottom of Sit and Spin.
Voila!- inexpensive reel spinner,


----------



## thegoodelectrician (Dec 13, 2009)

i use








http://www.assoc-elec-prod.com/



dalafosse said:


> I am in need of a wire dispenser for the 250 ft rolls of romex. I have researched them and not sure which ones are the best for the price. I have even thought of making my own but want something that's going to function correctly. Any advice? Also having a hard time finding distributors that sell them.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't need to buy any of those things, I need a welder so I can make some of those products!


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

............


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

If I need a reel for 250' coils of wire.. it means I should be using 1000' reels instead with a 24' piece of emt and two 10D nails installed a standard stud bay...

Small coils are easy enough for me to take a hand full and "walk it out" and no wire dispenser needed..


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

B4T said:


> If I need a reel for 250' coils of wire.. it means I should be using 1000' reels instead with a 24' piece of emt and two 10D nails installed a standard stud bay...
> 
> Small coils are easy enough for me to take a hand full and "walk it out" and no wire dispenser needed..


I bet you weren't lugging 1000 ft 12/2 spools around last week!


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Take a look at this site their stuff works great I'm sure you can buy on line as well..
> 
> Welcome to the forum....:thumbup:
> 
> ...


is there a spinning plate inside the tub? what actually spins? Im thinking about going with either this or the twin dispenser by associated electric.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

jarhead0531 said:


> Hands down the wire wheel from here
> 
> Wire Wheel


 nice!

but since i do mostly conduit and industrial i use the 1000 foot rolls.
Im a welder also so I built my own tree similar to this one
http://www.cestools.com/servlet/the-1307/Current-Tools-503-10/Detail


----------



## mytoolbagistooheavy (Jan 24, 2013)

I mounted a 1/2" EMT on my push cart and just put rolls of cables on it when I run wires. It works great.


----------

